# Delta Force 2 on Windows Vista



## dodger70 (Jul 1, 2007)

Hi,

I was just wondering if anyone plays Delta Force 2 ?

My problem is im using Windows Vista and when i install this game , it seems to install fine . But when i want play on it the button to start the game cant be clicked on ?

Any ideas please ? 

Thanks .


----------



## Mosquito555 (Apr 25, 2007)

dodger70 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was just wondering if anyone plays Delta Force 2 ?
> 
> ...


I don't have Vista and I haven't played DF2 since 2000...But you could try setting it to run on compatibility mode for win9x or XP. Vista have known issues with older games though, be prepared!


----------



## dodger70 (Jul 1, 2007)

I have tried that using it as admin too , like i say the game installs but the button to click on play on the menu isnt highlighted , and i cant click on it .

Thanks anyway .


----------



## Mosquito555 (Apr 25, 2007)

Just recalled something...DF2 used voxel technology, this tech was supposed to provide good 3D graphics with no dedicated 3D accelerator...Back then the game was not compatible with many new cards like the GeForce 256. I had an S3 Viper II back then and I had problems ingame by corrupt graphics, cars and tanks dissapearing from screen etc...I think (ooops 7years has gone so far) that I overcame this by just disabling 3D acceleration. Can't remember any details mate, sorry...I hope you can get it running but honestly I doubt it. You have Vista and the game was made for win98...


----------



## dodger70 (Jul 1, 2007)

Ok thanks ..

Old game it is but i still liked it ...

Is there any way i could email a Tech from Windows Vista?


----------



## hoopdawg61 (Jul 3, 2005)

Check the following before playing: 

1. Make sure the CD is in the CD rom drive.
2. Check the DF2.CD file in your Delta Force 2 folder. Open the cd file with NotePad. Make sure the letter found in that file corresponds with your CD rom drive letter. If not, simply type in the appropriate letter.
3. a. Go to the Control Panel on windows.
b. Select System.
c. Select Device Manager.
d. Make sure your CD rom drive is visible on this list. If you don\'t see it, you will need to reinstall your CD rom drive in windows. Check your windows manual for more information on installing hardware in windows. 
4. If you have a removable hard disk or Zip drive, your drive letters may be shuffled. Make sure that your CD rom drive letter is the same as it was when you originally installed the game.


----------



## yugal1988 (Jul 5, 2007)

Its is simple for a software engineer and i am one !

Just mail me the EXE file i.e. Df2.exe file of the game to my email id : [email protected] and i will edit it accordingly for Windows vista and if anything else you want you can write in your mail. Just Send the file Df2.exe in the attachment with the mail !

Its too easy !


----------



## yugal1988 (Jul 5, 2007)

Its just too simple !

Just send me the Df2.exe to [email protected] and i will edit the file according to your Vista !

Whollllllaaaaaaaaah !


----------



## dodger70 (Jul 1, 2007)

Yugal how am i supposed to do that ?


----------

